# Puppy training classes



## pbutler100 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi All

Can anybody recommend a good Puppy training class in the Surrey/West Sussex borders, ideally Reigate/Horley/Crawley areas

Thanks


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Have a look on here.

Local Dog Trainers in Surrey UK

The only one I know personally on this list is Sarah Whitehead, who used to work with John Fisher and is excellent on cats, but also dogs...

Local Dog Trainers in Sussex UK - West

Also try your local vets, they may be able to recommend someone or have a list, also the dog warden, they are usually in touch with what is going on in the area.

Can I just say that before you join a class, go first - without your puppy and watch, make sure it is not too manic and someone is in control of everyone! Also that treats and positive rewards are being used. Any yanking of dogs, or walking around and around in endless circles, then don't touch it with a barge pole.

Choosing a Dog Trainer - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK

Anyone who is APDT member, should have a reasonable standard. Training should be fun, people and dogs should be enjoying it...

Have fun.

Kate


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I've heard good things about this lady though I have never had first hand experience
Amy Hatcher


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry I dont know your area, but thought I'd say hi. I have found some classes locally which came highly recommended, but I dont know if to go or not. I need to speak with the trainer to see if they will work for me as I know some of them can be quite strenuous and I have health issues. If not, Im thinking of getting a trainer to come to my home. You might like to consider that if you cant make the classes.


----------

